# CJ punch baits



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

Are they good? Do you use them? What flavor is best? Thanks.


----------



## Topcat69 (Oct 3, 2014)

*Cjs Punchbait*

Was introduced to me by Obiewan who guided at Somerville . As far as I'm concerned they have the best .


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

I have been using CJ's punch bait since 2008, and still do, and we have boated over 45,000 catfish on my boat since I started using it.


----------



## BullyARed (Jun 19, 2010)

obiewan57 said:


> I have been using CJ's punch bait since 2008, and still do, and we have boated over 45,000 catfish on my boat since I started using it.


Wow! This must be a record! Thanks.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

*Must be good*

Definitely have to order it, Academy stays sold out!!!


----------



## rcxdm40 (Aug 1, 2013)

Without a doubt the best bait on the market.


----------



## ras308 (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been still using sure shot, but they may have caught on to that?


----------



## KILT610 (Feb 24, 2006)

Lake Somerville Marina has a good supply....They all work but crawdad and shad are the best sellers.


----------



## Cathunter (Apr 8, 2015)

I was like you a litle wary at first I've used other baits with no luck but i read the reviews and decided to give it a try. 3 weeks ago on livingston i got on the water late and was having a problem finding shad so i was running the dam wall and decided to give CJ's a try on the rip rap there, 5 minutes into it we were putting channel cat after channel in the boat ended up with 25 good ones before we ran out of bait definetly made me a believer. Mainly catches channel though havent caught any blues on it and havent seen any pics of blues caught on it.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

CJ's works/ I have a bucket of each of his flavors right now. Crawfish seems to be a little better than the others, but not a whole lot. If you order it, get a bottle of the enhancer, just in case the bait gets a little dry.
Go to his website and read, then search for his You Tube videos.


----------



## BrandonH (Oct 15, 2006)

I've been isn't it did the past few years with great results. Mainly catch channels, but do catch the occasional blue.


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

Yes it's good bait. I use CJ's and Danny Kings. But, CJ's has started selling larger pails at Academy now so that is what I generally use. Have had success with all the flavors I have used.


----------



## YELLOWCAT01 (Jul 25, 2012)

I would have to say im a big fan of cjs bait.... SHOULD OF USED A RULER FOR SIZE REFERENC.. CLOSEST TO CAMERA WOULD BE 6LBS THEN GO SMALLER...


----------



## bassmaster2004 (Aug 2, 2004)

Best Bait on the market, hands down.


----------



## RAMROD1 (May 4, 2012)

They say it's great for channels but I use it almost exclusively and catch more blue's with it on the Trinity at the SSFH. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

The reports on this site convinced me to try it a couple years ago. Its about the only bait I will use. I have fished it side by side with livers, shrimp, and cut bait and it caught fish when other baits would not. Yeah its smelly, and stains, but it works.


----------

